# Federal Power Grab...................States Rights and UN



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

https://www.examiner.com/article/effort-to-abolish-local-sheriffs-a-stealth-federal-power-grab

Are we in really seeing these things happen?

https://www.examiner.com/article/effort-to-abolish-local-sheriffs-a-stealth-federal-power-grab


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DHS with 180,000 thousand people plus the coast guard brings them to about 200,000 and growing. They are being used to get around current laws restricting federal troops in state activities. 
They are already the largest police force in the world.
I am forced to work with some of them from time to time it is down right scary what they are up to.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I have said it before WE need our Sheriffs.
Without them the Feds or other Gov entity will be a freight train of destruction.

Now time is telling us WHY all the new handcuff rail cars ready to go. All the vast amounts of ammunition the Fed is amassing are breakneck speed. The empty Fema camps wont be idle for long.
Odumber is starting to show his hand.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> I have said it before WE need our Sheriffs.
> Without them the Feds or other Gov entity will be a freight train of destruction.
> 
> Now time is telling us WHY all the new handcuff rail cars ready to go. All the vast amounts of ammunition the Fed is amassing are breakneck speed. The empty Fema camps wont be idle for long.
> Odumber is starting to show his hand.


yep that is it right there


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Doesn't matter which agency in the federal government you/we are talking about, they are a force of power within our government that has/will/is using force upon the people/citizens of this country to take away, limit the rights of the people. They WILL NOT give up that power nor pass any laws to restrict themselves. Just like common criminals, government will not follow the law and therefore must/should be treated as criminals. The people have allowed this to happen and only the people can stop it. The government understands one thing only and that is force. Some may call it what ever they choose, but it is only force that will stop the government. The government is waging a war on the people of this country, it is time for the people to reply in kind! Time to see if the politicians have the guts to stand up with arms against the people and not hide behind their bodyguards!

The government has tread on the people for to long, time for the people to tread back. MOLON LABE


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

*An excerpt from the "Tree of Liberty" letter From Thomas Jefferson to William Smith........ Paris, November 13, 1787*

What country before ever existed a century & a half without a rebellion? & what country can preserve it's liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon & pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots & tyrants. It is it's natural manure.

Unfortunately, I think that the time is rapidly approaching for the tree of liberty to be "refreshed".


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Heres a good vid. I believe its from a man that lives in Newton Conn.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Heres a good vid. I believe its from a man that lives in Newton Conn.


That is the words of a true American Patriot. With all due respect, "**** the state and federal governments". You want my rights "Molon Labe"!


----------



## SIGP220 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Smitty901,I think we are training for urban combat either in Africa or some other country maybe Israel,But, I am worried to a point about a power grab by Obozo and his ilk..I have been hearing of china pushing north korea into war against the US,and Iran with some of its brother countries taking out Israel..but,I also think these turds might want to rethink on that wants they see our can of whoop ass


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Not on my watch.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Maybe you could give us some specifics


Yes Smitty do tell?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

First thing you’re saying the DHS is 200,000 strong. The DHS isn't one entity and is made up of separate agencies and most employed would fall under the classification of secretary. I have seen from experience that trying to bring these agencies together to work on one project is sorta like the keystone cops, remember Katrina? For God’s sake were still using Doss!!! 

As for Obama having is own private army with DHS is ridiculous. So who will enforce these laws? I’m sure if you asked any service member if he would take peoples firearms or shoot US citizens I’m sure as with DHS employees that would be a resounding “No.” The question remains who would carry out these orders and the only answer would be a world police/military organization like the UN.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DHS is nothing but a private force at Holder and Obama side they are and will be used against the public. 
They are 200,000 strong and well armed a force combined of many agencies to get around restriction on the use of federal force against states.
Our own COP was sent down to train with DHS. He is now one of the club.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

well he did legalize using drones on US soil. So theres part of your answer. States are lining to end drones in there states as a result.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> DHS is nothing but a private force at Holder and Obama side they are and will be used against the public.
> They are 200,000 strong and well armed a force combined of many agencies to get around restriction on the use of federal force against states.
> Our own COP was sent down to train with DHS. He is now one of the club.


Really? Did they use the jedi mind trick or just showed him the secret hand shake :shock:

There is no allegiance to Holder or Obama, only to the flag and constitution. Remember Holder killed agents with fast and furious.

Once again Smitty, do you wear a aluminum foil helmet?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> well he did legalize using drones on US soil. So theres part of your answer. States are lining to end drones in there states as a result.


Drones have been used on US soil for years patroling the borders.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> Drones have been used on US soil for years patroling the borders.


True dat but drones are gaining power within the US not maintaining or even losing power. There becoming the go to LEO and Paramilitary weapon of choice within the next few years at the most.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> True dat but drones are gaining power within the US not maintaining or even losing power. There becoming the go to LEO and Paramilitary weapon of choice within the next few years at the most.


I do agree and I do believe this came to a head when the residents that own property right up to the edge of the border filed suit over violation of privacy. It's a valid suit.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> How much airspace does a state control? Is there such a thing as state-controlled airspace?


Virginia: Virginia Becomes First State to Pass Drone Regulations - US News and World Report

Florida: Surveillance drone ban: Drones ban advances despite law-enforcement protests - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> How much airspace does a state control? Is there such a thing as state-controlled airspace?


Interesting question because the FAA is federal and I have not heard of a state agency that does the same thing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Drones have been used on US soil for years patroling the borders.


Just like most everything the gov does. Start small and look for ways to expand to suit their need.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't forget the "Youth Corp" and their 7000 brand new M-16s.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

copy and pasted from a cali twitter



> nderson Cooper 360° ‏@AC360
> 
> There are about 40,000 illegal guns in CA. @randikayecnn reports on agents tracking and seizing them: Tonight on AC360: California goes after illegal guns ? Anderson Cooper 360 - CNN.com Blogs 8pET
> Retweeted 7 times
> ...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

more info:



> Tense moments as California agents confiscate illegal guns - CBS News


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> copy and pasted from a cali twitter


California will always be the weak link


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Apparently there m,ight be some serious confiscation going on there. It ups the tune a bit.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Apparently there m,ight be some serious confiscation going on there. It ups the tune a bit.


Wouldn't surprise me. I was born and raised in California and I left and will never go back. It's not the same place I grew up and it's a sinking ship. I was there with the first big gun grab with their saturday night special law and assault rifle ban. F#%$ them!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

well living in Oregon I expect a significant number of illegal guns arriving to a town near me in the next week.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> well living in Oregon I expect a significant number of illegal guns arriving to a town near me in the next week.


I wonder because I don't believe the prices are going to come down. The manufactures and sellers can see that people are willing to pay high prices and with coming legislation, I don't know what is going to happen.


----------

